# Western flyer what year? Model?



## All bikes (Dec 20, 2016)

Hello I just picked up a few bikes today but need help with dating and deciding which model this was. I am aware that western flyer bicycles were made by a few different makers at the time, any help would be awesome. Thanks 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm guessing 40s, Shelby built!


----------



## All bikes (Dec 20, 2016)

Shelby sounds good! Thanks for the quick response.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 20, 2016)

It is a Shelby. Probably a late 1941 or early 42. That style frame with the curved downtube debuted late pre war and was only made for a short time.


----------



## All bikes (Dec 20, 2016)

Very appreciated, the picture is awesome this helps a lot! Happy holidays! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 20, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> It is a Shelby. Probably a late 1941 or early 42. That style frame with the curved downtube debuted late pre war and was only made for a short time.View attachment 399152



Looks like a flat top fork on the one pictured. Did Shelby use particular forks for certain years only? Or did they overlap?


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 20, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like a flat top fork on the one pictured. Did Shelby use particular forks for certain years only? Or did they overlap?





Shelby, probably more so than others, seemed to always use a mix of parts. Especially on the different badged bikes like Western Flyer. The earlier flat top fork was still used on some 1940 models. But these 41/42 frames have been found with a mix of parts. Some with the fork like on the OPs bike and some with the flat top. And others with the Shock-ease fork. It's possible that they were using a mix of old and new parts on bikes retailed through Western Auto. Or maybe just using up stock before production switched over to making rocket shells in early 1942.

The bike in the photo has a unique set of parts. Rear rack with legs, biscuit light, curved truss rods and the safety chainring. The OPs bike also has the older style truss rods. Perhaps another indicator of using old stock up.

Still wondering if anyone knows what the numbers stamped into the headbadge mean. Haven't been able to figure those out.


----------

